

Show HN: Let's build your first 3D Object – Tutorial Pt.1 - timoslav
http://all3dp.com/build-first-3d-object-part-1/?utm_source=hn-show&utm_medium=submit&utm_content=freecad-1&utm_campaign=hacker-news

======
timoslav
We would really appreciate your feedback and experience with our tutorial. If
you're interested there's pt. 2 right around the corner.
([http://goo.gl/PiUvFN](http://goo.gl/PiUvFN))

